# Coralife skimmer broken impeller



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I bought a tank setup as a complete package last year and it came with a Coralife 125 skimmer. Unfortunately the impeller on the skimmer broke only about a month later and the replacement cost of the impeller is a whopping $80, which is about what this unit (if working) would sell for secondhand.

So here's the question...what the heck do I do with this skimmer? I obviously had to buy a replacement skimmer and this broken one has just been sitting gathering dust. I'd like to sell it, but can't sell a broken piece of equipment. 

Anyone know of where I could find a used impeller for this thing? It's a SUPER common skimmer since they're comparatively cheap. I feel like there must be a ton of these floating around, but all I need is one part.

Suggestions??? Any chance of repairing the impeller? (It is missing a peg/vane that snapped off the rotor)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

dump it in the garbage. Unless you do alot of modifications on it they are fairly useless.

Just my opinion


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> dump it in the garbage. Unless you do alot of modifications on it they are fairly useless.
> 
> Just my opinion


I just hate to see it go in the trash...


----------

